# Accused for Theft



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi peeps,

I am accused by one of my friends of stealing more than 25000 from his home during his and some other people presence. He has submitted a case with Dubai Police against me on March 12 2012 and the CID Sergeants showed up, put handcuffs and taken me on March 22 with them to Jebel Ali Police Station. I have been investigated and my home has been checked by them. And by the night they have kept my passport with them as a bail and let me go home. They told me they will call me and i have to go to the court. Now here are the facts that i dont know how to handle them;

- My friend who has accused me of stealing money is not in country, he filled the complain on 12 and i think he left the same day or a day later. And he is not here in UAE.

- In his statement with police he said, he and me were alone at his home when the money was gone, but infect there were two other people too. I have told the names of other people to the police in my statement but i dont have their contact details.

- According to him the money was gone from his bag that was some where in sitting lounge, we were sitting in. I was with him for around 3 hours and we were watching few videos and he showed me few frames also that we can do business in future with. There was my bag too with me that i have taken with me when i left, also with a bag of frames that he gave me. And he also wanted me to come next day to take the camera bag, well thats some other story.

- We were sitting at the Paul restaurant for like 1 hour or so before he invited me to come to his home. I used to go there before also. Infect i had his home key before 1 year that he has taken long back too. Though nothing happened in that tenor.

- He sent me text on 13th March and few emails threatening me to return the money that i havent taken at the first place. And i told him you can go to police if you want because i am not involved in this picture at all.

Now i am here in Dubai and my passport is with Police and my visit visa expires on April 24th 2012 and i have to leave before that. I am a Pakistani national 22 years of age. I dont know what to do now. Can some body help me in this. What if he doesnt come back to UAE before April 24th. What should i have to do with the Court. Do i need to have a lawyer. Because i dont have much money i cannot afford a visa overstay fine or even a lawyer. Any one can advise me the plan of action ??

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your predicament

Contact your embassy for help.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did the police not contact your embassy when they arrested you?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

With friends like him I'd hate to meet your enemies.


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry to hear about your predicament
> 
> Contact your embassy for help.
> 
> Maiden


Dear M, Embassy will be of no use. I am a Pakistani national and those embassy guys will be of no use either ... infect it will be more complicated if i do so ... No police didnt contact anybody ... They just storm into my office and handcuffed me in front of every one(that was very embarrassing for me) without any proofs that i have stolen any thing ...


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

zin said:


> With friends like him I'd hate to meet your enemies.


Dear Z, I know dear ... i need to work on my friends around ... i havent have the best of em ... who knew this would be coming from him ...


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't worry about your visit visa, keep the receipt for your passport from the police, then, when it's all sorted, get a letter from police saying they had your passport from x until y, you'll be fine, don't worry about that.

How did your friend file a case against you? Was he on way to airport and thought he'd stop off at JA? 

Plead your case to the Public Prosecution, don't sign ANYTHING in arabic - unless you can read it - and just wait.

Oh, and it's "in fact", not "infect" that means to give disease.


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

Toon said:


> Don't worry about your visit visa, keep the receipt for your passport from the police, then, when it's all sorted, get a letter from police saying they had your passport from x until y, you'll be fine, don't worry about that.
> 
> How did your friend file a case against you? Was he on way to airport and thought he'd stop off at JA?
> 
> ...


oh my bad ... i will use in fact from now ... )) thanks for the correction .... i dont know how he file the case ... the police guys told me its him who file it ... and its filled on 12 March ... and he left on 13 March ... now how do i know he left on 13 .. cox i called him after he threatened me over the phone and his phones were switched off after 13 ... and i knew from before that he has flight on 13 .... and his numbers are still switched off ... do you know what i need to do in this situation ??? what if he never comes back ?? or what if he shows up on an email or a call saying that he will be back in 2 months or 3 months .. do i have to wait till then ... ??? because my project over here is complete and i am suppose to leave on 5th of april ... but my visa is until 24th .... Advise please ....


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

skraza said:


> oh my bad ... i will use in fact from now ... )) thanks for the correction .... i dont know how he file the case ... the police guys told me its him who file it ... and its filled on 12 March ... and he left on 13 March ... now how do i know he left on 13 .. cox i called him after he threatened me over the phone and his phones were switched off after 13 ... and i knew from before that he has flight on 13 .... and his numbers are still switched off ... do you know what i need to do in this situation ??? what if he never comes back ?? or what if he shows up on an email or a call saying that he will be back in 2 months or 3 months .. do i have to wait till then ... ??? because my project over here is complete and i am suppose to leave on 5th of april ... but my visa is until 24th .... Advise please ....


First ,is there a way to reconcile with your friend ?? Any way to negotiate out of court ? .... Try to find that out !
Guessing from your post , seems u know him quite well so if he's not reachable here ,try to reach him in pakistan !!!

Sometimes , it wonders me these 'grey areas' of the law here ....... a person files a case on his to the airport & pulls a no-show !!!!!
Also reminds me how easily one can screw another using legal means , considering the example of engaging in disputes while driving on UAE roads ! :car:


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> First ,is there a way to reconcile with your friend ?? Any way to negotiate out of court ? .... Try to find that out !
> Guessing from your post , seems u know him quite well so if he's not reachable here ,try to reach him in pakistan !!!
> 
> Sometimes , it wonders me these 'grey areas' of the law here ....... a person files a case on his to the airport & pulls a no-show !!!!!
> Also reminds me how easily one can screw another using legal means , considering the example of engaging in disputes while driving on UAE roads ! :car:


No i cannot reach him ... i guess he is some where away to another country ... and his all phone numbers that i have are switched off .... and he is not from pakistan ... he is from Belgium ... i dont know whether he filled a complain on the way to airport or he came to police station ... but he left right after complaining ... all i am worried about is i have done by business here and now i want to leave ... but i cannot ... what if he never comes back ... or he shows up on a phone call with police that he will be back after 2 or 3 months .. does i have to wait for him all the time ... my visa is expiring in 4 weeks from now ... i really dont know what to do ... Police guys said : WAIT WE WILL CALL YOU ... and i dont know when they will call me ...


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Tell you whaT, I TOLD YOU WHAT TO DO, IF YOU WANT TO CONTINUE GIVING THE OLD "I'VE BEEN DONE SO BAD BY" THING, THEN CONTINUE. I TOLD YOU WHAT TO DO, WHY DO'T YOU DO IT?

PS - sorry for the caps, didn't realise

PPs, be a man, get up and do something about it, fight it, don't sit on your sweaty arse waiting for the police to come to you cos AND I GUARANTEE IT

They won't.

Man up.


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

Toon said:


> Tell you whaT, I TOLD YOU WHAT TO DO, IF YOU WANT TO CONTINUE GIVING THE OLD "I'VE BEEN DONE SO BAD BY" THING, THEN CONTINUE. I TOLD YOU WHAT TO DO, WHY DO'T YOU DO IT?
> 
> PS - sorry for the caps, didn't realise
> 
> ...


I am on the way back from police station right now ... they said again the same words "WE WILL CALL YOU .. WAIT" ... and now i am going back to my home ..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I understand what Toon is trying to tell you but judging from the fact that he's Belgian, already left this country and you're Pakistani and your passport is with the cops, the best thing for you to do right now is to get some proper legal advice.

If you keep visiting the police station, they will keep sending you back. You need to find a way to move the court date so you get your time in court and plead your case as soon as possible. Otherwise, you will be in Dubai for a very long time to come.

Go consult a lawyer NOW. It's your word against his. Does he have solid proof that you stole the money from him or is he just throwing empty accusations at you?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a social forum, not a legal consultancy service. I would not be too interested in listening to people on here.

Contact your embassy, contact a lawyer. Simple


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I understand what Toon is trying to tell you but judging from the fact that he's Belgian, already left this country and you're Pakistani and your passport is with the cops, the best thing for you to do right now is to get some proper legal advice.
> 
> If you keep visiting the police station, they will keep sending you back. You need to find a way to move the court date so you get your time in court and plead your case as soon as possible. Otherwise, you will be in Dubai for a very long time to come.
> 
> Go consult a lawyer NOW. It's your word against his. Does he have solid proof that you stole the money from him or is he just throwing empty accusations at you?


When i didnt do any such thing ... how can he have a prove of me stealing it ... 

hmm consulting a lawyer ... they will definitely charge money for it ...


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> This is a social forum, not a legal consultancy service. I would not be too interested in listening to people on here.
> 
> Contact your embassy, contact a lawyer. Simple


thanks for the advice dear ... i was just trying to know here that what should i do next ... if some one else has experienced such a thing he or she can guide me ... 

i mean no offense to the forum topics ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

skraza said:


> When i didnt do any such thing ... how can he have a prove of me stealing it ...
> 
> hmm consulting a lawyer ... they will definitely charge money for it ...


I'm wondering how the police officers came and arrested you based on just an accusation. That is not right.

Yes, lawyers will definitely charge money for their services but it's that money that could decide where you stay in or out of jail. Your call.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

skraza said:


> When i didnt do any such thing ... how can he have a prove of me stealing it ...
> 
> hmm consulting a lawyer ... they will definitely charge money for it ...


Its hard to believe that cops will lay a hand on you without any evidence AT ALL !! If there's something else you want to mention ,write it down (or PM if you don't want it on the main forum) .

Guess police don't go putting people behind bars on empty accusations ..  ....... Its not as easy as saying ,"Hey tahariat ... Arrest him because I say so" !!!

Your so-called friend may have fabricated some piece of evidence ???


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> Its hard to believe that cops will lay a hand on you without any evidence AT ALL !! If there's something else you want to mention ,write it down (or PM if you don't want it on the main forum) .
> 
> Guess police don't go putting people behind bars on empty accusations ..  ....... Its not as easy as saying ,"Hey tahariat ... Arrest him because I say so" !!!
> 
> Your so-called friend may have fabricated some piece of evidence ???


i think as he said .. i was alone with him at home .. that was enough for police to arrest me ... but that was a false statement ... there were two other people too ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you were alone with him at home, I'm amazed they arrested you for theft and not illegitimate relations.  Get a lawyer. That's the best advice anyone on this forum can give you.


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> If you were alone with him at home, I'm amazed they arrested you for theft and not illegitimate relations.  Get a lawyer. That's the best advice anyone on this forum can give you.


no there were two more people too ... i have told this to police .. i think they are gonna look for those other two people now ... but the question is .. why he only accused me ... probable other two people are his more good friends than me


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

As I said ,very unlikely they will handcuff without evidence (or fabricated one) . Even guess the cops won't (obviously) tell u what evidence they have .......... just thank God it was not filed with Sharjah Police !!!!!!!!!


----------



## skraza (Mar 24, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> As I said ,very unlikely they will handcuff without evidence (or fabricated one) . Even guess the cops won't (obviously) tell u what evidence they have .......... just thank God it was not filed with Sharjah Police !!!!!!!!!


thats some thing informative .... 

thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unless someone within the legal profession wishes to give out free advice to the OP, I am going to close the thread.

Barrack room lawyers and general "oh you should do this" suggestions are no real help.

OP,

Yes a lawyer will charge you money. If you are innocent and a court agrees, persue your "friend" for costs.

Up to you if you think a lawyer is too expensive. How much do you value your freedom?

If someone wants the thread re-opened, please PM me with your reason.


----------

